# Sucking tongue in sleep



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

My DS is almost 5 and has been weaned for almost a year.
In the last couple of months he has started sucking his tongue in his sleep in the same manner as nursing. He is not aware of it but it can be really noisy.
I am also concerned about it causing future orthodontic issues.
Any insight would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jnat (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm 22 and I still suck my tongue. It's a comfort thing I think it formed when i was younger i would suck my lip and then get marks so i just naturally started sucking my tongue when i'm focused on a movie or sleeping. It hasn't caused any orthodontic issues for me, I've actually never even needed braces so i wouldn't worry!


----------

